# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  Smiley d'Or 2012 : Papotages

## CaDegenere

::lahola:: 

C'est parti pour l'dition *2012* !

C'est ici que a va se passer pour tout ce qui est "hors jeu".
Donc pour tout ce qui est questions, discussions, dessous de table, compliments au jury, etc... c'est l que a se passe.


Pour le jeu proprement dit, il sera lanc dans les minutes qui viennent.


A vos marques, ....

----------


## Sunchaser

Ouais ! Super !
 ::applo::

----------


## shadowmoon

Enfin, depuis le temps que j'attendais a ! 

J'espre que mon uvre sera apprcie.

----------


## CyaNnOrangehead

C'est quoi l'ide ? On doit prsenter des Smilley de notre cru ? c'est bien a ?
J'en ai fait tout une palette pour un forum un fois ^_^

----------


## Lady

<(o<) (>o)> <(o<) (>o)> ^(o)^ v(o)v ^(o)v v(o)^

(une petite danse du smiley pour fter a !!)

----------


## shadowmoon

> C'est quoi l'ide ? On doit prsenter des Smilley de notre cru ?


Non, il faut trouver une dfinition pour les smiley proposs. Sauf pour les bonus, o l, c'est l'inverse, il faut imager les smiley correspondant aux textes.

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Et beh, il y a des rapides, dj une participation en moins d'une heure ! 


Sur ce amusez vous bien !

----------


## Jon Shannow

Y a eu une promotion de "%" chez vous les gars ?

----------


## Lady

> Y a eu une promotion de "%" chez vous les gars ?


C'est le thme de l'anne !!

----------


## Sunchaser

Mouahaha !  ::mouarf:: 
Pour le premier bonus, premiere participation, *shadowmoon* a fait preuve d'un trait d'humour trs fin... regardez:
Pour "la prise de la bastille", il nous a sorti ca:



> (o●o)[][][][]


C'est une muliprise scurise / parafoudre !! ...  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> C'est une muliprise scurise / parafoudre...


Heu non, c'est un prise normale, suivie d'une reprsentation trs schmatique / simplifie de la bastille :

----------


## Sunchaser

Excuses%moi%,*shadowmoon*,j'ai%dcid%d'tre%idiot%....enfin%encore%plus%que%d'habitude%(ca%promets%).
...
A priori dans les smileys d'or, les % sont vendus au kilo, profitons-en, abusons-en.

----------


## shadowmoon

D'autres personnes pour poster leurs trouvailles ? Parce que, c'est pas que je me sent seul dans le groupe des candidats, mais... 



en fait si un peu quand mme  ::triste::  ::triste::  ::triste::

----------


## CaDegenere

Arrrg... 

A priori je n'ai pas t assez clair sur le bonus... C'est NOS phrases qu'il faut utiliser.

----------


## Golgotha

::cry:: 

 je me suis tromp dans une description 

 ::cry::

----------


## Golgotha

> Arrrg... 
> 
> A priori je n'ai pas t assez clair sur le bonus... C'est NOS phrases qu'il faut utiliser.


 :8O: 
 ::cry:: 
ho nonnnn je me suis tromp dans les bonus aussi...
 ::cry::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Golgotha > Pour tes erreurs, indique les ici (n'dite pas ton post par contre). 

Aprs ce qu'on en fera, je ne sais pas. Peut tre que les points seront diviss par deux, ou multiplis par deux, ou compts en ngatifs, ou en binaire ...

Mais je ne voudrais pas que tu restes frustr car tu n'aurais pas pu nous faire part de ta pense complte  ::):

----------


## Barsy

A particip !!  ::ccool::

----------


## Golgotha

> Golgotha > Pour tes erreurs, indique les ici (n'dite pas ton post par contre). 
> 
> Aprs ce qu'on en fera, je ne sais pas. Peut tre que les points seront diviss par deux, ou multiplis par deux, ou compts en ngatifs, ou en binaire ...
> 
> Mais je ne voudrais pas que tu restes frustr car tu n'aurais pas pu nous faire part de ta pense complte


Non mais ce n'est pas grave, a m'apprendra  vouloir aller trop vite... je veux respecter la rgle du jeu. Merci quand mme  ::ccool::

----------


## Sunchaser

AAhhh ah !
Ya un nouveau participant, XxArchangexX, et c'est dj trs bien, bravo.



> Citation:
> 9. %%
> Isaac Asimov
> (La dernire fois, j'avais eu le max de point avec cette rponse, soyons opportuniste )
> Si a marche, l'an prochain je rpond Isaac Asimov pour chaque smiley.


Mouahaha  ::mouarf:: , j'adore cette audace...

Mais bon, ce ne sont que des avis perso, c'est pas moi qui note.

----------


## Auteur

> Non, l je crois que tu confonds : celui qui veut s'enorgueillir d'tre le dernier, c'est Auteur (et a fait d'ailleurs plusieurs annes que a dure...).


moi j'ai des smileys spciaux, c'est pas pareil  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

Serait-il trop demand au jury de nous donner une date prvisionnelle concernant l'annonce des rsultats ?

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Oui  ::D:

----------


## Lady

> Oui


Au moins c'est clair !

----------


## Gaet2402

42

----------


## ledisciple

> Oui


Une date prvisionnelle, n'est jamais une date relle. Tu aurais pu dire n'importe quoi !!  ::mouarf::

----------


## XxArchangexX

> Une date prvisionnelle, n'est jamais une date relle


Oui mais c'est une date  partir de laquelle les clients commencent  mettre la pression et  rclamer des choses.

je sens dans la rponse de Drizzt [Drone38] une scurit pour viter de recevoir des messages privs de harcelement  3h du matin de certain emmerdeur, sans cibler personne  ::roll:: ,  ::mrgreen:: .

----------


## shadowmoon

> des messages privs de harcelement  3h du matin


Je n'avais mme pas pens  a !  ::roll::  ::mrgreen::  ::aie::

----------


## CaDegenere

Vous pouvez lui mettre la pression, n'hsitez pas !
(vu que c'est moi qui suis  la bourre dans les corrections  ::aie::  )

Je mise toujours sur une fin du monde avant la fin du mois... Ah, procrastination quand tu nous tiens...

----------


## pcaboche

> Vous pouvez lui mettre la pression, n'hsitez pas !
> (vu que c'est moi qui suis  la bourre dans les corrections  )


Bon alors, qu'est-ce que t'attends ?

Allez, au boulot !  ::sm:: 

 ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Robin56

Moi j'aurais rpondu une date dans le pass, y'a pas mieux comme chiffrage pour dstabiliser son chef.



> Chef : Salut, tu sais faire cette vol' pour quand ?
> Pas chef : Avant-hier !
> Chef : Non mais srieux quoi

----------


## shadowmoon

> Vous pouvez lui mettre la pression, n'hsitez pas


Je laisse cette action  des personnes plus comptentes que moi  ::ange:: , telles que les modrateurs, administrateurs ... de ce forum. En bref toutes celles avec des toiles rouges en dessous du pseudonyme.

----------


## XxArchangexX

> Je laisse cette action  des personnes plus comptentes que moi , telles que les modrateurs, administrateurs ... de ce forum. En bref toutes celles avec des toiles rouges en dessous du pseudonyme.


Pour sauver le monde et sauver le rendu du verdict, il n'y a pas un dieu de dveloppez. Une personne avec des toiles noires tincelantes (qui pourrait mettre une pression de folie :p)  ::ave:: .

----------


## Alvaten

> des toiles noires tincelantes


Noires + tincelantes c'est pas contradictoire ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## minnesota

> Noires + tincelantes c'est pas contradictoire ?


Non, c'est un oxymore  ::aie:: 

 ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

> Noires + tincelantes c'est pas contradictoire ?


Non seulement elle est tincelante, mais en plus elle met des rayons "de la mort qui tue" :

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

> Vous pouvez lui mettre la pression, n'hsitez pas !
> (vu que c'est moi qui suis  la bourre dans les corrections  )


Mince tu viens de me rattraper, faut que je m'y remette alors  ::):

----------


## pcaboche

> Mince tu viens de me rattraper, faut que je m'y remette alors


Quoi, c'est pas encore fini ? Aujourd'hui, quand j'ai vu qu'il y avait un nouveau message de la part de Drizzt [Drone38], je m'attendais  ce que ce qu'il dise _"et voici les rsultats"_, et non pas _"roh la la... on est vachement  la bourre"_ (a, on l'avait dj lgrement remarqu  ::aie:: ).

Franchement, il y a d'autres manire de crer du suspens, comme par exemple en donnant les rsultats un par un et le classement  la fin.

Juste pour info, l'anne dernire on avait commenc  noter *avant* la fin du concours. De fait, le dernier jour on avait dj les rsultats (a a juste pris un peu de temps pour tous les annoncer  ::aie:: ).


*Note :* c'est pas mchant, hein. C'est juste que j'ai t dsign volontaire responsable pour vous mettre la pression.  ::aie::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Qui a dit que nous tions  la bourre ?

L'objectif a toujours t de publier les rsultats avant la fin de l'anne/du monde et on est largement dans les temps  ::): 

Tiens d'ailleurs je viens de noter ta participation  ::mrgreen::

----------


## minnesota

> Tiens d'ailleurs je viens de noter ta participation


J'en vois un qui  ::whistle2::  Mais, mais... mais c'est pcaboche non  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> Qui a dit que nous tions  la bourre ?


Je dirais...  peu prs tout le monde ici ?  ::aie:: 

C'est qu'on attend les rsultats, nous !  ::calim2:: 

(bon je dis a, mais nous aussi on tait  la bourre... pas pour rendre les rsultats mais pour organiser le concours  ::aie:: )




> L'objectif a toujours t de publier les rsultats avant la fin de l'anne/du monde et on est largement dans les temps


3 semaines... il y a des jours o j'aimerais bien qu'on laisse des dlais aussi longs au boulot...

Bon ben... vivement la fin du monde alors !  ::aie:: 




> Tiens d'ailleurs je viens de noter ta participation


Vu que je suis le dernier  avoir particip (officiellement  ::whistle2:: ), a veut dire que vous avez bientt fini, non ? Du coup, on va bientt avoir les rsultats ?  ::mrgreen:: 

*Je rpte :* c'est pas mchant, hein. C'est juste que j'ai t dsign volontaire responsable pour vous mettre la pression...  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> J'en vois un qui  Mais, mais... mais c'est pcaboche non


Non mais de toute faon, le jury a dit qu'il multiplierait ma note par un coefficient quivalent au nombre de jours restant avant la fin de la participation.

Et puis j'ai pas vers de pot-de-vin non plus.

Donc c'est un peu perdu d'avance...

Mais bon, il faut bien vous laisser une chance de gagner aussi.  ::aie::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

En fait me suis plant, c'tait pas toi que je viens de noter  ::aie:: 

Zetes vachement nombreux en fait  avoir particip...  :8O:  ...  ::ccool::

----------


## pcaboche

> Zetes vachement nombreux en fait  avoir particip...  ...


C'est vrai que cette anne est une anne record niveau participation ! (et a peut expliquer que a prenne du temps)

Sinon, une petite astuce : je trouve que c'est beaucoup plus facile de noter smiley par smiley que participation par participation. a permet de dire "j'aime bien la rponse de machin, mais je prfre la rponse de bidule" et d'ajuster en consquence...

----------


## XxArchangexX

C'est d  une quipe commercial de choc  ::D: .




> Sinon, une petite astuce


tu mets en doute la stratgie de correction des juges ... ( une guerre n'est jamais vraiment finie  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## CaDegenere

Bah, tu sais l'ordre dans lequel on note, hein...

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

En fait le plus long c'est de construire les ds. C'est qu'on veut pas utiliser des ds du commerce, nous souhaitons que la validit des ds ne puisse pas tre remise en question.

----------


## pcaboche

> En fait le plus long c'est de construire les ds. C'est qu'on veut pas utiliser des ds du commerce, nous souhaitons que la validit des ds ne puisse pas tre remise en question.


Sachant que les ds du commerce ont toutes les chances d'tre quiprobables, le but serait de faire des ds... pas quiprobables ?  ::koi::  Voire mme (pourquoi pas) des ds dont le tirage reflterait le rsultat d'un jugement rlchi ? a serait fou a !  :8O:

----------


## CaDegenere

> Sachant que les ds du commerce ont toutes les chances d'tre quiprobables, le but serait de faire des ds... pas quiprobables ?  Voire mme (pourquoi pas) des ds dont le tirage reflterait le rsultat d'un jugement rlchi ? a serait fou a !


Punaise, mais c'est qu'il a de l'intuition !!

----------


## ternel

moquez vous, mon chef de projet  un set de ds sur son bureau.
Et quand je lui est demand s'il tait rliste, il m'a rpondu: "Non, c'est pour le chiffrage des projets."  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Punaise, mais c'est qu'il a de l'intuition !!


 ::koi::  ::koi::  ::koi::  Je suis assez perplexe, le jury de cette anne n'est pas du genre  se limiter  des ds  6 faces. En effet, je pense plutt qu'il serait en mesure d'utiliser, au moins, des ds  10 faces, voir 20 non ?

----------


## Sunchaser

> Je suis assez perplexe, le jury de cette anne n'est pas du genre  se limiter  des ds  6 faces. En effet, je pense plutt qu'il serait en mesure d'utiliser, au moins, des ds  10 faces, voir 20 non ?


Un d sphrique sinon ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Un d sphrique sinon ?


 :8O:  En thorie pourquoi pas, mais, en pratique, comme faire pour "dsigner" la valeur sur laquelle le d s'est arrt(e) ?

----------


## Nhaps

> En thorie pourquoi pas, mais, en pratique, comme faire pour "dsigner" la valeur sur laquelle le d s'est arrt(e) ?


Les jeux sont fait rien de va plus !  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Les jeux sont fait rien de va plus !


Si on continue comme a, nous allons finir par jouer nos points sur une partie de poker, blackjack, craps ...

----------


## Sunchaser

> En thorie pourquoi pas, mais, en pratique, comme faire pour "dsigner" la valeur sur laquelle le d s'est arrt(e) ?


Justement ! C'est ca k bien !  ::mouarf:: 
Chacun, en fonction de son emplacement, pourra dire que la valeur est ceci ou cela, etc ... rien n'est tout blanc ou tout noir dans la vie, vous savez, il faut nuancer.

----------


## ternel

Tu va voir la nuance, ca va tre gratin, je le sens.

Personnellement, je vais encore plus me marrer  lire les rsultats qu' lire les propositions, c'est pas peu dire

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

La renomme des smileys d'or dpasse les frontires de DVP. Maintenant des gens viennent exprs pour le concours :

Cf le dernier participant (qui n'a certes pas compris que le concours tait fini depuis longtemps) qui viens juste de s'inscrire  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Alvaten

Comment vont ragir les jurs ?

----------


## Sunchaser

> La renomme des smileys d'or dpasse les frontires de DVP. Maintenant des gens viennent exprs pour le concours :
> 
> Cf le dernier participant (qui n'a certes pas compris que le concours tait fini depuis longtemps) qui viens juste de s'inscrire


Rien que pour ca, il ne faut pas le jeter.
Mme si il doit "comprendre" que il y a des dates - ne serait-ce que pour le jury - c'est trop marrant pour l'abattre a bout portant.

----------


## Barsy

> Comment vont ragir les jurs ?


Ca leur met davantage la pression. Plus de temps ils mettent pour corriger, plus il y aura de participations  corriger.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## minnesota

C'est parce qu'il a lu ta signature  ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

> Ca leur met davantage la pression. Plus de temps ils mettent pour corriger, plus il y aura de participations  corriger.


C'est clair !  ::mouarf:: 

En plus, je la trouve pas mal sa participation. J'aime bien le coup du mec bourr et de l'quipe de bobsleigh.  ::ccool::

----------


## Auteur

> Ca leur met davantage la pression. Plus de temps ils mettent pour corriger, plus il y aura de participations  corriger.


Fallait fermer le sujet  ::whistle::

----------


## CaDegenere

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'aurai bien cru que c'tait un "habitu" qui se serait cr un 2me compte juste pour pouvoir reparticiper...

Mais c'est pas grave, a permettra de mettre tous les malus qu'on aura pas pu couler avant  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Alvaten

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'aurai bien cru que c'tait un "habitu" qui se serait cr un 2me compte juste pour pouvoir reparticiper...


Chut tu va donner des ides

----------


## pcaboche

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'aurai bien cru que c'tait un "habitu" qui se serait cr un 2me compte juste pour pouvoir reparticiper...


Je vous rappelle que les rgles du forum interdisent le multi-compte.  ::nono:: 

 part a, je trouve a marrant que ce soit un membre du jury qui insiste pour qu'on multiplie les propositions postes aprs la fin du concours...  ::aie:: 

Et sinon, a avance ?

----------


## Barsy

> Je vous rappelle que les rgles du forum interdisent le multi-compte.


Mais les rgles n'interdisent pas que la copine, le voisin, le boulanger, le hamster... tous passionns d'informatique  ::P: , s'inscrivent pour participer aussi.

Je tiens  prciser que les modrateurs ont les adresses IP des messages, il peuvent donc vrifier que la personne qui a post la participation n'est pas l'un d'entre nous ( moins que celle-ci ait fait gaffe  ne pas poster depuis un PC qu'elle utilise habituellement).

----------


## ledisciple

> Je tiens  prciser que les modrateurs ont les adresses IP des messages, il peuvent donc vrifier que la personne qui a post la participation n'est pas l'un d'entre nous ( moins que celle-ci ait fait gaffe  ne pas poster depuis un PC qu'elle utilise habituellement).


Ah moins que la personne est mis des gants pour taper au clavier, comme a pas de trace ... 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

> part a, je trouve a marrant que ce soit un membre du jury qui insiste pour qu'on multiplie les propositions postes aprs la fin du concours... 
> 
> Et sinon, a avance ?


Je vois pas ce qu'il y a de suprenant, le cahier des charges initial mentionnait une date de fin des SG au 30/11/2010. Une nouvelle demande d'volution est arrive, un avenant au contrat va donc tre ralis et nous sommes en droit de demander  repousser la date de livraison. Ce qui peut toujours servir dans le cas hautement improbable d'un hypothtique retard. 

Sinon oui a avance  ::D:

----------


## pcaboche

Plus que 5 jours avant la fin du monde.

a veut dire qu'on devrait bientt avoir les rsultats...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ledisciple

Je ne fais que constater ...  :8O:  les dates de rendu de rsultats :

2006 -> 17/12
2007 -> 13/12
2008 -> 07/12
2009 -> 29/11
2010 -> 13/12
2011 -> 22/12
2012 -> heu, a serait bien avant le 21/12 car aprs, on sera tous mort ..

----------


## XxArchangexX

Je valide, j'ai la mto pour preuve

----------


## minnesota

C'est une dmonstration par l'absurde, vu que ta mto prvoit un lendemain  ::aie::  
de toute faon, le 20 je passe au calendrier chinois, et toc la fin du monde  ::langue::

----------


## Gaet2402

::zzz::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Zetes impatient hein ?

Et bien figurez vous que la maintenant tout de suite si je voulais, je serais en mesure de vous dire qui a gagn (mme si actuellement je ne le sais pas).

Mais je vais pas le faire.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Golgotha

> Zetes impatient hein ?
> 
> Et bien figurez vous que la maintenant tout de suite si je voulais, je serais en mesure de vous dire qui a gagn (mme si actuellement je ne le sais pas).
> 
> Mais je vais pas le faire.


j'ai ton iphone 5 que tu m'avait demand  ::aie::

----------


## Loceka

> Et bien figurez vous que la maintenant tout de suite si je voulais, je serais en mesure de vous dire qui a gagn (mme si actuellement je ne le sais pas).
> 
> Mais je vais pas le faire.


 ::ave:: 

Le mieux serait de donner les rsultat mi-fin janvier.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Barsy

Je vous rappelle qu'il ne reste que 3 jours pour afficher les rsultats. Aprs, ce sera trop tard...  ::roll:: 

- Au secours !! Un tsunami arrive droit sur nous, les volcans sont en ruptions et des mtorites nous tombent dessus, c'est l'apocalypse, il faut se mettre  l'abris !!
- Attends, ils vont pas tarder  poster les rsultats du Smiley d'Or...

N'oubliez pas d'ailleurs de mettre une copie des rsultats dans une boite en plomb tanche pour qu'ils puissent tre retrouvs dans des millions d'annes par les archologues du futur :
"Qui donc est Barsy ? Sans doute une grande divinit, regardez cette copie du panthon des humains, ils l'ont reprsent tout en haut avec un symbole d'or."  ::mouarf::

----------


## ledisciple

Toujours pas de fume blanche? ou mme rouge ou jaune ... Mais pas de fume  ::?:

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Je peux vous dire que les smileys sont nots sur 10 et que les notes vont de -1  11  ::aie:: 

Ca suffit non ? Z'avez pas besoin d'en savoir plus si ?

----------


## Lady

> Je peux vous dire que les smileys sont nots sur 10 et que les notes vont de -1  11 
> 
> Ca suffit non ? Z'avez pas besoin d'en savoir plus si ?



J'ai dj eu -20  une dicte donc je suis blinde cot note ngative (en plus on avait refait la mme dicte un peu plus tard et je me suis amliore !! j'ai eu -1 !!!)

----------


## Alvaten

> J'ai dj eu -20  une dicte donc je suis blinde cot note ngative


J'ai jamais eu de note ngative en dicte mais juste car notre prof n'y a jamais pens, sinon je crois que j'y serai pass  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sunchaser

Moi, j'avais des notes suprieures a la note maximale ... il fut un temps, c'est loin ...  ::calim2::   ::cry:: 
Certains profs faisaient des questions subsidiaires pour nous occuper (on tait 3 comme ca), et une qui tait sympa les notaient "pour de vrai".

Bref ... on s'en fou.

Bon, elle sort quand cette fourne de notes ?
Pinaise, ca me semble looooooooonnnnnnnnnnngggggg ..... je sais pas pourquoi.
Vous les faites en Inca, les corrections ?

----------


## ternel

Ca va devenir extrmement difficile de plus profiter des corrections qu'on les aura attendu

----------


## CaDegenere

Voil dj le dbut des corrections !

La suite aprs la fin du monde !

----------


## Loceka

> D. Et pour lui prendre son sac  main il a cri : Haut les mains, haut les mains haut les mains


 ::hola::

----------


## Barsy

J'ai pas gagn  ::cry:: 

Mais au moins, je n'aurai pas  beaucoup rflchir pour ma participation l'an prochain.  ::ccool::

----------


## Sunchaser

Pour moi, c'est pcaboche qui planne au dessus de tout le monde...
 ::ave:: 

La, il a surpass tout le monde et nulle que si j'avais t juri, il aurait t le grand gagnant sans ngo aucune.

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Tttt, je ne suis pas d'accord, l'utilisation d'image biaise fortement le ressenti. Certaines images sont droles, mais pas forcement trs proche du smiley et c'est tout de mme cela qui est  noter en premier.
A noter d'ailleurs que l'utilisation des images n'est pas une premire dans le concours.

Mais pour moi sa participation est certes dans les meilleures (et a se voit sur le classement), mais ne mrite pas la premire place qu'il n'obtient d'ailleurs pas.

La participation de Lady par exemple qui obtient autant de points que lui est pour moi meilleure vu qu'elle s'est auto saborde en n'expliquant pas l'un des smileys.

Le classement (que vous pouvez faire vous) arrive bientt, et vous allez voir que les smileys bonus ont fait la diffrence !

----------


## CaDegenere

Je fais exprs de faire trainer un peu le classement, comme a vous tes obligs de lire les autres participations pour pouvoir vous situer dans le classement.

----------


## Auteur

Content de savoir que ma participation a t vite corrige  ::mrgreen::  et oui c'est la premire fois que j'ai autant de points  ::aie::

----------


## Loceka

Par contre il y'a clairement un meneur et un suiveur dans les membres du jury, je trouve a dommage.

----------


## Lady

Oh my g*d !!! 
3 eme comment j'ai fait ? ... bon  priori j'ai eu du bol que le jury soit fan de Nigthwish ... uhuh  ::ccool:: 

Ah ! je vais partir en vacances toute contente moi !!!


Et BRAVO Sunchaser et Pcaboche !!

----------


## jbrasselet

C'est bien je reste fidle  moi-mme, jamais trop dans les premiers mais toujours dans la premire moiti.  ::aie:: 
Avec sunchaser et pcaboche, vivement 2013  ::ccool::

----------


## CaDegenere

Fiufff... Voil, la mise en page des rsultats est finie (oui, il m'a fallut plusieurs passages pour m'en sortir  ::aie::  ).

Flicitations aux gagnants, et aux autres !

----------


## Auteur

> Oh my g*d !!! 
> 3 eme comment j'ai fait ? ... bon  priori j'ai eu du bol que le jury soit fan de Nigthwish ... uhuh 
> 
> Ah ! je vais partir en vacances toute contente moi !!!
> 
> Et BRAVO Sunchaser et Pcaboche !!


et tu as gagn de nouvelles boucles d'oreilles  ::D: 

Mais pourquoi moi je n'ai pas eu de smiley spcial comme les dernires fois o j'ai particip ?  ::calim2::   ::cry:: 

@Sunchaser  gniale ta montre  ::D: 
@Pcaboche maintenant tu sais quoi offrir  ta copine pour Noel  ::whistle::   ::dehors::

----------


## Sunchaser

> et tu as gagn de nouvelles boucles d'oreilles 
> 
> Mais pourquoi moi je n'ai pas eu de smiley spcial comme les dernires fois o j'ai particip ?  
> 
> @Sunchaser  gniale ta montre 
> @Pcaboche maintenant tu sais quoi offrir  ta copine pour Noel


Salut,

C'est clair ! Moi, a 50 ans, je n'aurais certainement pas de Rolex, mais au moins j'ai ici un superbe montre qui vaut toutes les autres.
Avec ca, je peux partir tranquille, la fin du monde peut arriver ... j'ai gagn le concours des Smileys ! 
Incroyable, je n'en reviens pas  :8O: 

Je vais imprimer la page et l'encadrer comme un trophe.

Bon, ben, il me reste fort heureusement du temps avant le prochain concours, je dois pouvoir russir a l'hypnotiser et lui faire faire tout le travail (et moi, je ferais semblant de faire quelquechose)  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lady

Dite au moins vous m'avez pas mis troisime parce que vous aviez l'image des boucles d'oreilles et qu'il vous fallait une fille en 3 ?

----------


## CaDegenere

> Dite au moins vous m'avez pas mis troisime parce que vous aviez l'image des boucles d'oreilles et qu'il vous fallait une fille en 3 ?


Bah si tu avais t 2me, tu aurais eu une bague. Et nous des emm... avec ton copain / mari  ::aie::

----------


## Golgotha

GG Sunchaser  ::ccool::

----------


## minnesota

J'ai particip  mon insu  ::mouarf:: 
Hein, Sunchaser paye une tourne gnrale  ::P:

----------


## Sunchaser

> J'ai particip  mon insu 
> Hein, Sunchaser paye une tourne gnrale


 ::chin:: 
Ca serait avec plaisir...

----------


## minnesota

Palons srieusement... Tu peux recevoir jusqu' combien de personnes ?


Dj moi je viens avec ma peluche

et Mac gyver, heu pardons, Barsy  ::aie:: 

si jamais la peluche, heu, pardon Auteur re ::aie::  tombe en panne...


Mais j'y pense, t'as reu ta montre ou pas encore ?  En ce qui me concerne, mon porte-clef  ::mrgreen::  n'est pas encore arriv...  ::(:

----------


## CaDegenere

> Mais j'y pense, t'as reu ta montre ou pas encore ?  En ce qui me concerne, mon porte-clef  n'est pas encore arriv...


Avec la priode des ftes, tous les services de livraison sont surchargs, c'est mme pas la peine d'y penser. C'est pourquoi je pense que le mieux c'est de sortir votre imprimante :



et vous les imprimer vous-mme, comme des grands, sinon vous ne les aurez jamais pour demain soir.


On attend tes coordonnes GPS pour venir chez toi Sunchaser  ::mrgreen:: 

Sur ce, bonnes ftes  toutes et  tous !

----------


## pcaboche

Dsol, je rponds avec un peu de retard, j'ai eu des trucs  faire dernirement...


Dans le top 3 c'est Sunchaser, pcaboche et une fille... il n'y a pas comme une impression de dj vu, l ?  ::koi::   ::aie:: 




> Pour moi, c'est pcaboche qui planne au dessus de tout le monde...


Non c'est faux.

 Singapour, si tu prends des trucs qui font planner, tu risques de finir au bout d'une corde...  ::aie:: 




> Avec sunchaser et pcaboche, vivement 2013


Ben comme l'anne dernire quoi...  ::aie:: 




> Certaines images sont droles, mais pas forcement trs proche du smiley


a c'est trs subjectif. C'est comme pour les test de Rorschach : chacun peut voir quelque chose de diffrent. Pour la mme image, suivant comment on regarde, certains voient un papillion, d'autres une chauve-souris, d'autres deux sorcires, un loup, ou une bte satanique avec des cornes...

Pour les smileys, je vous montre juste ce que cela m'voque, c'est tout.

J'aurais pu expliquer pourquoi en fonction de tel ou tel dtail, mais a aurait un peu gch, donc j'ai prfr viter et laisser juste les images (quitte  perdre des points).

Aprs, il y a plusieurs ractions possibles :
- "effectivement, c'est trs ressemblant !"  ::ccool:: 
- "oui, pourquoi pas ?"  ::question:: 
- "j'ai un peu de mal  voir..."  ::?:  ou encore
- "mais il est compltement barr ce mec !  :8O:  Vite ! La camissole !"  ::fou:: 

Je pense que je tombe souvent dans la dernire catgorie...  ::aie:: 




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Ben au dbut, j'ai voulu faire "La Libert guidant le Peuple" de Eugne Delacroix en ASCII art ( ::aie:: ), mais je me suis dit:
1. a risque d'tre un peu lourdingue
2. un smiley, c'est sens tenir sur une ligne
3. aprs vrification, le tableau ne concerne pas la Rvolution Franaise

----------


## CaDegenere

> Ben au dbut, j'ai voulu faire "La Libert guidant le Peuple" de Eugne Delacroix en ASCII art (), mais je me suis dit:
> 1. a risque d'tre un peu lourdingue
> 2. un smiley, c'est sens tenir sur une ligne
> 3. aprs vrification, le tableau ne concerne pas la Rvolution Franaise


C'tait faisable sur une seule ligne ! (mais effectivement hors sujet).



> ~|()()


Et ne me faite pas croire que vous ne voyez pas le drapeau, ni la "libert" !!!

----------


## Alvaten

Bravo aux 3 gagnant. Je suis pas trop loin de la tte je suis content  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Palons srieusement... Tu peux recevoir jusqu' combien de personnes ?


A coucher, c'est vrai, pas des dizaines, a moins que tout le monde s'emboite ou se superpose... ::mrgreen:: .
Sinon, vaut mieux venir au moins au printemps; ici, en ce moment, c'est pluie, vent, pluie, vent, vent-pluie, pluie-vent, etc....

----------


## ledisciple

::bravo::  Sunchaser  ::applo::  

16me / 22  ::cry::  du, mme si deux originalits ont t reconnues par le jury

Auteur doit tre du de ne pas avoir eu sa place attitre de dernier cette anne !!  ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> Sunchaser  
> 
> 16me / 22  du, mme si deux originalits ont t reconnues par le jury
> 
> Auteur doit tre du de ne pas avoir eu sa place attitre de dernier cette anne !!


nan, nan je n'ai jamais t dernier ! (enfin si une fois) Mais j'ai toujours eu un prix pour mon originalit.

----------


## Nhaps

Hummm il est ou le classement  ?  ::aie:: 


edit : j'ai rien dis

----------


## Gaet2402

Bravo aux vainqueurs, je viens seulement de regarder les rsultats.
En tout cas content de ma place de Poulidor du Podium pour cette premire participation  ::D:

----------


## shadowmoon

A quand l'dition 2013 ?

----------


## Barsy

Il faut que le jury se rassemble je suppose. Je crois que cette anne c'est Sunchaser et pcaboche les membres.
Le concours commence dbut octobre normalement...

----------


## ledisciple

) {(- @pl 

ce qui veut dire :

 ::applo::  ouais super le magnifique concours des smiley d'or va recommencer !!

----------


## Lady

Je fais chauffer mes neurones spciaux interprtations pourries de smileys (ou est ce interprtations de smileys pourris ?)

----------


## Nhaps

Je suis chaud l ! 
Balancer les smileys !! 

 :8-):  ::zoubi::  ::):  ::cry::  ::ccool::  ::lol::  ::D:  ::aie::  ::roll::  ::?:  ::mouarf::  ::(:  ::oops::  ::P:  ::mrgreen::  ::calim2::  :8O:  ::rose2::  ::mur::  ::piou::  :+1:  ::love::  ::rose::  ::pingoin2::  ::france::  ::ange::  ::boulet::  ::lefou::  ::fou::  ::rouleau::  ::kiss::  ::langue::  ::fleche::  ::massacre::  ::evil::  ::yaisse3::  ::scarymov::  ::king::  ::evilred::  ::bug::  ::kill:: 

 ::mouarf3::  ::mouarf2:: 


 ::coucou::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je fais chauffer mes neurones spciaux interprtations


Doucement quand mme, faut faire attention  la surchauffe, surtout si le concours dmarre aprs Halloween ...

...




....





 ::dehors::

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut tout le monde ! ....




> Il faut que le jury se rassemble je suppose. Je crois que cette anne c'est Sunchaser et pcaboche les membres.
> Le concours commence dbut octobre normalement...


Rolalalala....rolalalala...mais j'ai completement zapp moi !
Tu es sr ? J'tais suffisamment haut dans le classement ?
Ca va tre tendu tout ca.
pcaboche ! Toujours la ? Si t'es pas la, je pleure ...  ::cry:: 
J'ai peur moi tout seul !  ::ouin::

----------


## pcaboche

> pcaboche ! Toujours la ? Si t'es pas la, je pleure ... 
> J'ai peur moi tout seul !


Et bien petit ? Faut pas avoir peur comme a !  ::calin::

----------


## Barsy

Cette anne, le concours du smiley d'or se fait dsirer...  ::P:

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonjour tout le monde !
Bon, ben, vous l'aurez surement devin ... chui  la bourre.
Pire encore, je vais vous l'avouer: j'ai bien failli oublier le concours !  ::oops:: 
Noy sous une montagne de trucs a faire, je ne passe plus aussi souvent sur le forum ces derniers temps, et c'est vraiment un coup de chance que j'ai jet un oeil dans la Taverne, sur ce sujet pour me rendre finalement compte que ... il tait grand temps que je me bouge.
Bref.
Mais, pas de panique !
Les smileys sont la.
Les ptits bonus aussi.
Il ne me reste plus que le feu vert de mon compre pcaboche avant que je ne lance le nouveau concours des Smileys, ce qui ne devrait pas tarder, promis.

A bientt !
 ::zoubi::

----------


## Robin56

> Bon, ben, vous l'aurez surement devin ... chui  la bourre.
> Pire encore, je vais vous l'avouer: j'ai bien failli oublier le concours ! 
> Noy sous une montagne de trucs a faire, je ne passe plus aussi souvent sur le forum ces derniers temps, et c'est vraiment un coup de chance que j'ai jet un oeil dans la Taverne, sur ce sujet pour me rendre finalement compte que ... il tait grand temps que je me bouge.


Quoi, tu veux nous avouer que tu as trouv une autre taverne ? On n'est pas assez bien pour toi, c'est a  ::cry::

----------


## Sunchaser

Ah non non !
Ce n'tait pas mon propos ...  ::calin:: 
Je m'tais auto-exclus de la Taverne, site et toute autre forme de distraction




> Quoi, tu veux nous avouer que tu as trouv une autre taverne ? On n'est pas assez bien pour toi, c'est a

----------

